# Nautical School in Iceland...



## albertsdottir67

Anyone know about Nautical Schools in Iceland. Iceland is small, so perhaps there was just one. I don't know? Anyone? I should clarify. My grandfather immigrated from Iceland at 23 in 1929. He had already graduated. What schools around in early 20's. Thanks...


----------

